# Lurker finally posting.



## chriss (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys. I've been lurking these forums for awhile, and I always wanted to get a cat as a pet. 

Well today I decided to go adopt a cat with my sister. I rescued her from a shelter that cooperates with Animal Control so many of them are put down if they cannot be adopted in time. When I saw her picture online I just had to have her.

We named her Nubtime[kind of like an inside joke, but not really].










She seems to be closing her right eye more than normal and doesn't seem interested in any playing whatsoever[even with the famous DA BIRD!] :? so I'm going to take her to the vet to get her last set of shots, checked out, etc.
I'll try to get more pictures later on.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

She's beautiful!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

We love it when 'lurkers' become kitty owners! Welcome to you and your Nub-girl, she's a beauty!

Fran


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think she will be a lovely cat. I also think it is a good idea you will be taking her for a vet visit. It almost seems like I can see her "third eyelid" (nictating membrane) at the corners of her eyes and her fur looks a little dry and spiky, the way a cat who isn't feeling well or hasn't had proper nutrition, will look. I bet, with a vet visit to rule any medical problems out and some great food (lots of canned will help put moisture back into her) and she will be a fabulous, beautiful, lovely, lovely kitty.
I would love :luv to see photos of her transformation from a rescue-cat to a well-loved kitty-pet.
Welcome to CF!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## chriss (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's another pic I took of Nubby's markings.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:luv


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is beautiful. I hope she starts feeling better real soon.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Gasp!* I mean it! I actually _gasped_ when I saw her gorgeous markings! She looks like she has an amazingly beautiful ginger-y streak of fur along her topline and between her tabby markings. Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful.
I'm smitten with your 'kitten'! :luv


----------



## chriss (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. She definitely is a beautiful cat. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow to hopefully get everything straightened out.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to Cat forum

Your cat is loooooovely. 

Yep, definitely get that eye seen to. I'm sure you have seen what has happened to my Tobe as you have been 'lurking' around. 

I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, she is striking! Her coloring is really interesting and unusual.

Have you gone to the vet yet? Just wondered what they said.

"Nub," would that be like "Love," like Eddie Murphy singing "Unce, tice, fee times a mady"?


----------

